# This Vintage Train Rotting In The Woods Of Tennessee Has A Sad Story



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

https://jalopnik.com/this-vintage-train-rotting-in-the-woods-of-tennessee-ha-1847763791


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Golly, I live in Knoxville and always looking for a close motorbike ride...Hmmmm


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow! God willing that rain can be restored and put back on the rails for its intended use.


----------

